# Waiting to Travel



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We've had our dog vaccinated on the 9th of July for Rabies/passport requirements.
We were hoping to travel to France on the 28/29th of July at the Latest.

Looking at the Defra site it states No travel before 21 days of vaccination, I perhaps foolishly thought the Rule of 21 days stood for Re-entry to the uk.

France after all is a Eu country.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't remember Phil

He the hound from hell can travel freely 

We are having difficulties

I thought it was now three weeks

For the hound

Is that travelling back from EU??

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

moblee said:


> We've had our dog vaccinated on the 9th of July for Rabies/passport requirements.
> 
> Looking at the Defra site it states No travel before 21 days of vaccination, I perhaps foolishly thought the Rule of 21 days stood for Re-entry to the uk.
> 
> France after all is a Eu country.


It does for coming back, no check on leaving, and France doesn't care

tony


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Importing-animals-into-France,2780

I always thought it was 21 days for re-entry to the uk, but it looks as though you are right, it's 21 days before you can enter France.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

PeteFarnell said:


> http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Importing-animals-into-France,2780
> 
> I always thought it was 21 days for re-entry to the uk, but it looks as though you are right, it's 21 days before you can enter France.


After speaking to DEFRA they assured me the 21 day rule applied only to entry into the Uk.

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

PeteFarnell said:


> http://www.ambafrance-uk.org/Importing-animals-into-France,2780
> 
> I always thought it was 21 days for re-entry to the uk, but it looks as though you are right, it's 21 days before you can enter France.


Also how will the French enforce it, they don't even check human passports let alone pet ones :surprise:

tony


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

The info below is from the French Consulate website. Note the last line, it looks pretty clear to me.
I've never had pet passports checked on entering France, though I have always had my own passport checked - we use the tunnel, they check your passport in the UK side, just as the UK check your passport on the French side when you return.
*Importing animals into France *

European law being in constant evolution, it is recommended to look up the latest updates on the websites of the french Ministry of Agriculture and of the british Department for Environment, Food & Rural Affairs.
European regulation No. 998/2003 on the non-commercial movements of pet animals (dogs, cats and ferrets) was implemented in 2004 and harmonizes health requirements for these movements.
*Requirements to enter France with your pet animal(s) (cats, dogs, ferrets)*

These are, in order:
1. Identification: clearly readable tattoo or microchip under the skin (this is an electronic identification system).
2. Valid vaccination against rabies (first vaccination and boosters).
(1. and 2. are specified in the passport.)
3. An EU pet Passport attesting valid rabies vaccination delivered by a Government-approved vet (in the UK, a local veterinary inspector). The passport also provides for a record of other past vaccinations, but a valid rabies vaccination will be the sole requirement for pets from EU Member States to enter into France. 
The European Pet Passport is the only document accepted by the French authorities. *A Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) certificate is not valid for entry into France. *
*Please note*: Since 20 May 2005, pets under three months old and not vaccinated against rabies are not allowed to enter into France.
The animal is allowed to enter into France 21 days after its first full anti-rabies vaccination.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you will find that the French wording is for dogs being imported into France and not for those travelling on a Pet Passport. For safety reasons, though, it might be a good idea for the 21 days to have passed as this means the dog's immunity is higher and so will be able to fight off any exposure to the rabies virus.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think France cares

But England does
Recheck with your vet
It's many years since the hound from hell was first vaccinated against rabies

And we just continue to pay for the injections

Rabies, yearly vaccination 

Whatever

I'm having him put down soon

But

He really looks so good

His coat shines he is a delight
Until he's not!!

Aldra


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

What do you mean having him put down?


I had a heated discussion with the vet today and he told me he wouldn't release the passport until the 21st day (30th of July) (I should have got it done earlier)

Didn't wait 3 weeks for the payment though ! 
No ferry booked yet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phil

I swear each day is his last

He smug B*****d

Merely eats rests and orders each day to suit his needs

Nearly the end of July, time to book that ferry and be off

Have a great time
sandra


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

moblee said:


> What do you mean having him put down?
> 
> I had a heated discussion with the vet today and he told me he wouldn't release the passport until the 21st day (30th of July) (I should have got it done earlier)
> 
> ...


Depends if you want a fight or not, but me, I would have told him I was going to put the matter in the hands of the credit card co., and enter a claim in the small claims court for the cots of having a new passport at another vet, and for misc. expenses due to delayed holiday. There is no justification for him withholding the passport. Even if there was a restriction in leaving the UK, which there isn't, it is not up to the vet to impose the law unless there is a statuary requirement for him to do so. I'd also report him to the governing body for vets.

Malcolm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think he's right

So there it is

You need to wait three weeks

And then you are off

All safe

Have a great time

I'm jealous

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I work in a vet's and we never hold the passport. As soon as it is completed, stamped and signed it is given to the client.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What my vet told me.
You don't have to keep the rabies inoculation going all the time. If you're not going abroad then the anti rabies treatment can lapse.
When you want to take your dog abroad just get it rabies treated 3 weeks before travel.
Also...flea and tic treatment.
You can use Advocaat and a Scalibor collar together and its recommended when going south. It's the only defence against heartworm and external parasites.
She also made the point of saying that any problems using the two treatments together would be negligible against the diseases they prevented.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

Take care

The scalibor collar combined with advocaat 

Flipped shadow

Ill never use the collar again

It just didn't agree with him at all

And he's bad enough as his normal self
like all things it works for some and not for others

We protect him against heart worm

Rabies, ticks and fleas

Futher than that he's on his own

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually

If your vet is a local vet

And you relate to him

Then he is right

3 weeks 

He is just trying to ensure your hound is safe
Sounds Ok to me

Sandra


----------

